# Samsung BD-D5100 Blu Ray Player und HDD Betrieb



## Fallguy (1. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,
ich bräuchte mal wieder Hilfe^^

Ich habe mir die Tage mal einen günstigen BluRay Player geleistet. Erst einen Phillips---> der ging zurück weil er zu laut war und im Standby Betrieb ein nerviges hochfrequentes Fiepen erzeugt hat.
Hab mir dann den oben erwähnten Samsung BD-D5100 gekauft. Soweit bin ich eigentlich zufrieden. Ok er ist nicht der schnellste beim Laden der BluRays aber das soll mal jetzt egal sein.
Ich hab mir dann ganz spontan noch eine externe HDD von Toshiba (2,5" 500GB mit USB3) mitgenommen um da meine Filmesammlung für den Player abzulegen.
Jetzt bekomm ich die am Player aber nicht zum laufen. Weder in NTFS noch in exFAT. 
Was muss ich denn beachten um ne HDD am Player zu betreiben? Formatierung? Größe der HDD? Oder hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Player und kompatiblen HDD´s?
Mit FAT lassen sich auch keine .mkv Dateien > 4,5GB abspielen, ist das so korrekt? Wäre mir eigentlich schon sehr wichtig! Oder wäre dafür ein Mediaplayer oder NAS geeigneter?
Ich bin verwirrt^^ lol

LG Fallguy


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2011)

Es kann gut sein, dass die Platte zu wenig Strom bekommt, denn die USB-Ports vor allem bei Playern oder auch Laptops liefern oft nur den Mindest-Strom, der für USB vorgesehen ist. Vor allem für Laptops haben solche PLatten dann ein y-Kabel Kabel dabei mit einem zweiten USB-Stecker, den in man in einen zweiten USB-Port stecken kann, um mehr Strom zu bekommen.

Ist aber nur eine Möglichkeit. Ansonsten geht die PLatte aber wohl einwandfrei, oder? Auch an einem nicht-USB3.0-Port? 

Hast Du eine andere PLatte zum testen, und gehen USB-Sticks?


----------



## Fallguy (1. Dezember 2011)

Am PC an USB 2 funktioniert sie einwandfrei. USB Sticks werden am Player auch erkannt. kann es sein das vielleicht nur bis zu einer gewissen speichergrenze  die Platten erkannt werden?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2011)

Das könnte zwar sein, ist aber recht unwahrscheinlich bei einem Player, der erst vor wenigen Wochen auf den Markt kam. Ich denke eher, dass es ein Stromproblem ist. Du kannst ja mal schauen, ob es vlt schon ein Firmweareupdate für den Player gibt. Was Du auch machen kannst: eine 3,5er-HDD anschließen, die ja immer ein Netzteil haben. Wenn dann eine mit 500GB oder mehr erkannt wird, ist es schon mal definitiv kein Größen-Problem


----------



## Fallguy (2. Dezember 2011)

Also ich hab mal meine alte externe ausgegraben. 3,5" 250GB. Die wird erkannt ohne Probleme. sogar im NTFS Format. ( der "kompetente" Verkäufer im MediaMarkt meinte es gingen generell nur Fat Formatierungen). Jetzt wär ja nur noch rauszufinden ob's am Strom lag oder der Größe. Platten mit weniger GB brauchen warscheinlich auch net mehr Strom oder?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2011)

Nein, der Stromverbrauch hängt nicht unbedingt von der Größe ab. Dein Test beweist an sich nur, dass der Player Festplatten generell erkennen kann und würde die Idee, dass es vlt am Strom liegt, unterstützen, da die 3,5er ja eine eigene Stromversorgung hat und nicht auf den Strom von USB angewiesen ist.

Kannst Du vielleicht einfach eine große PLatte aus Deinem PC in der externe 3,5er-Gehäuse einbauen und damit testen?


----------



## Fallguy (3. Dezember 2011)

Du hattest völlig recht mit deiner Vermutung. Es lag an der Stromquelle. 
Der Samsung Support hat jetzt Doc endlich geantwortet 
Zitat:
Die Voraussetzungen für die Inbetriebnahme einer Festplatte oder eines USB-Stick sind folgende: 

USB-Stick: 

- Mindestens 4GB 
- Eine Lesegeschwindigkeit von mindestens 34 Mbit/s und eine Schreibgeschwindigkeit von 20 Mbit/s 

Externe Festplatte: 

- Maximal 500 GB Speichergröße 
- Eine eigene Stromversorgung 
- Mindestens 5.400 U/min 

Eine genaue Produktempfehlung können wir Ihnen, aufgrund der großen Auswahl an verfügbaren Produkten, 
nicht geben. Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür. 
Zitat Ende


Das man sowas nicht gleich mit ins Handbuch schreiben kann ist mir unverständlich.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2011)

Naja, evlt. haben die auch erst nachdem daas Gerät eine Weile auf dem Markt war gemerkt, dass es mit 2,5er HDDs Probleme geben *kann.* Nur *"*kann", denn vermutlich wird es auch einige PLatten geben, denen der Strom reicht - das ist ein bekanntes Problem, dass manche 2,5er ein bisschen zu wenig Strom kriegen zB bei Laptop oder DVD/BD/LCD-USB-Ports.


----------

